
Universal UI Components - lioeters
http://jxnblk.com/writing/posts/universal-ui-components/
======
lioeters
I really liked this article, and I thought other web developers would enjoy it
too.

The concept is to write functional UI components which are decoupled from the
DOM rendering engine, such as React, hypserscript, etc. There's an example
repo ([https://github.com/jxnblk/universal-
components](https://github.com/jxnblk/universal-components)) which
demonstrates a couple "universal" components being rendered by different
libraries. Pretty interesting to compare final minified file sizes, and I wish
someone would create performance benchmarks based on this concept.

